# Snow Jacket



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Not worth it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

thats a decent price for a jacket as far as jackets go
it looks pretty steezy imo.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

For a few bucks more you can get a 10k Quiksilver jacket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

my friend has this jaacket and i havent heard him bitch or complain about and he normally does if things dont work and when u factor in that he is mostly a skiier lol but its a good jacket but imo i would rather have a 10K


----------

